# When will reservation show up?



## flowergurl (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello, 

I booked a DVC OKW week for April, 2013 on October 10 as an exchange through RCI.  I keep calling member services at DVC to see if my reservation is showing up in their system yet, however, as of today, they don't see it yet.  

Today, the gal said to call back tomorrow after the computer updates everything tonight and that the reservation should show up tomorrow. 

What have other's experienced?  How long does it normally take for the reservation through RCI to show up in their system at DVC?

Thanks for any help and/or insight.  

Diane in Michigan


----------



## brigechols (Oct 18, 2012)

Patience Grasshopper  To obtain your Disney confirmation number, wait 7-10 days and then call the Member Services number listed on your RCI confirmation.


----------



## flowergurl (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, Brigechols, will try my best to be patient!  
Diane



brigechols said:


> Patience Grasshopper  To obtain your Disney confirmation number, wait 7-10 days and then call the Member Services number listed on your RCI confirmation.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mine showed up after about 2 full weeks


----------



## stanleyu (Oct 19, 2012)

Mine took about a month. But it DID get there. When it does, just remember that your RCI reservation number is useless with DVC - you need to get THEIR reservation number. They can give it to you by looking up your name, the resort, arrival date. And you should do all your communications with DVC, not the Disney general reservations.


----------



## nursie (Oct 26, 2012)

*Same scenario*



stanleyu said:


> Mine took about a month. But it DID get there. When it does, just remember that your RCI reservation number is useless with DVC - you need to get THEIR reservation number. They can give it to you by looking up your name, the resort, arrival date. And you should do all your communications with DVC, not the Disney general reservations.



This was my experience, it took awhile and we did have to get a 'different' reservation number that is NOT the RCI number so that we had a DVC number for referring or requesting anything related to our weeks.
Hope we can get back there in June, we just got back in Sept. had a blast!


----------



## New2time (Nov 15, 2012)

Trading into my first DVC property- vacation confirmed with RCI early this week- should I receive an email from DVC when they receive the reservation or do I just have to call them?


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2012)

No,  you have to call.  Wait about two weeks after the confirmation date, DVC should have it by then.


----------



## New2time (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks- do you, by chance, know how much the dining plan is per person when you go thru RCI? tickets prices also?


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2012)

Standard pricing, with one exception: there is no seasonal up-charge on the dining plan.  MouseSavers.com has the details.


----------



## nursie (Nov 15, 2012)

*3 different Dining Plans*

Pricing depends on which of the 3 meal plans you choose and the ages of your children. 10 and up are considered adult, 3-9 children, 2 and under were free. 
It can be beneficial but for our group it cost more than our family could eat so as passholders we got a Tables in Wonderland card and got 20% off our sit down meals and most of our kids ate off the kids menu at the restaurants.
Saved a bundle with the Card but if many people really like the Dining Plan, just be sure to book all sit down reservations in advance and as soon as you book your trip. Reservations fill up fast for many of the restaurants!
Oh, you purchase dining plan through DVC, not RCI. Everything goes through Disney once your RCI exchange is booked.


----------



## New2time (Nov 16, 2012)

nursie said:


> Pricing depends on which of the 3 meal plans you choose and the ages of your children. 10 and up are considered adult, 3-9 children, 2 and under were free.
> It can be beneficial but for our group it cost more than our family could eat so as passholders we got a Tables in Wonderland card and got 20% off our sit down meals and most of our kids ate off the kids menu at the restaurants.
> Saved a bundle with the Card but if many people really like the Dining Plan, just be sure to book all sit down reservations in advance and as soon as you book your trip. Reservations fill up fast for many of the restaurants!
> Oh, you purchase dining plan through DVC, not RCI. Everything goes through Disney once your RCI exchange is booked.



Thank you- we have purchased the dining plan with our Disney stay before and we really liked having all of our food covered before we got there...less cash to worry about. Haven't had to purchase thru RCI before though, so just wondering if prices, etc were the same. Thanks for the responses.


----------

